# Frio e Neve na Serra da Estrela, Janeiro 2021



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

Nos dias 6,7 e 8 deste mês fiz uma escapadela à Serra da Estrela. Muito frio, mas dias de sol e com pouco vento. Paisagens espectaculares e bastante neve. Vestigios acima dos 1000 m e locais de sombra, acima dos 1300 metros a acumulação era muito generosa, especialmente na vertente norte da Serra. Ficam algumas fotos:







Covão d'Ametade






Penhas Douradas
















A lagoa do Vale do Rossim estava completamente congelada com uma espessura que permitia uma pessoa "levezinha" andar em cima sem partir.

Zona da Lagoa Comprida, também ela parcialmente congelada.
















Vale Glaciar






Poço do Inferno






Planalto Central






E as temperaturas mais extremas que o meu carro alguma vez registou e que eu talvez tenha sentido na "pele". Neste dia, com brisa, custou-me horrores tirar as luvas por breves segundos para a foto anterior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2021 às 22:15)

Incríveis registo da nossa maior montanha!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nos dias 6,7 e 8 deste mês fiz uma escapadela à Serra da Estrela. Muito frio, mas dias de sol e com pouco vento. Paisagens espectaculares e bastante neve. Vestigios acima dos 1000 m e locais de sombra, acima dos 1300 metros a acumulação era muito generosa, especialmente na vertente norte da Serra. Ficam algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2021 às 21:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nos dias 6,7 e 8 deste mês fiz uma escapadela à Serra da Estrela. Muito frio, mas dias de sol e com pouco vento. Paisagens espectaculares e bastante neve. Vestigios acima dos 1000 m e locais de sombra, acima dos 1300 metros a acumulação era muito generosa, especialmente na vertente norte da Serra. Ficam algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandes registos Jorge!


----------



## Zarb (9 Jan 2022 às 17:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nos dias 6,7 e 8 deste mês fiz uma escapadela à Serra da Estrela. Muito frio, mas dias de sol e com pouco vento. Paisagens espectaculares e bastante neve. Vestigios acima dos 1000 m e locais de sombra, acima dos 1300 metros a acumulação era muito generosa, especialmente na vertente norte da Serra. Ficam algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado por teres tirado as luvas. Sou um habitué da Estrela mas raramente a apanho assim tão bonita.
Que belas caminhadas em autonomia que podia combinar agora 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2022 às 19:55)

ACalado disse:


> Desculpa estar a discordar mas essas fotos não são dos dias que referes e muito menos a temperatura chegou a esse valor. Apenas houve acumulação e pouca acima dos 1700m que derreteu logo no dia a seguir na sua totalidade por causa da chuva. Penso que não seja necessário colocar aqui imagens das webcams desse dia. A Serra é sempre bonita agora temos de ser sérios. Obrigado pela partilha das fotos estão excelentes.


Estas imagens são de 2021 (ano passado), e no ano passado havia sim bastante neve na Serra da Estrela por esta altura do ano. Nevou bastante em dezembro por lá, e devido ao tempo frio a neve permaneceu durante mais de metade do mês de janeiro.


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2022 às 20:42)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Estas imagens são de 2021 (ano passado), e no ano passado havia sim bastante neve na Serra da Estrela por esta altura do ano. Nevou bastante em dezembro por lá, e devido ao tempo frio a neve permaneceu durante mais de metade do mês de janeiro.


Erro meu  não reparei que era de 2021. Peço desculpa ehehe


----------

